
DigitalOcean deleted their production database, is down again - nik736
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/11/database_deletion_downed_digital_ocean_last_week/
======
quaunaut
Title is misleading. The deletion of the production database was last week.
Today, it's down in a single region because of multiple redundant power
sources failed.

~~~
laurencei
There are two separate current issues.

SFO2 is offline.

Cloud API panel was having issues before that and affects all regions.

------
laurencei
Not sure if related - but currently the entire SFO2 region is down (I am one
of many people affected).

Has been down for around 7 hours.

[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/)

~~~
rincebrain
The status page says lots of redundant power died in SFO2, so I would be
surprised.

------
oceanghost
My SFO droplets are online. But-- my trust with DO is pretty much gone.

~~~
bogomipz
It sounds like this outage was last week although the article is dated today.
The title is misleading.

>"Ouch: last week, Digital Ocean took the GitLab fat-finger pill, deleting a
production database and triggering a five-hour outage"

------
nirajkvinit
Learnt a lesson. Do not put everything in a basket. My mail server was also in
the SFO region. :( :(

I had to hide myself today behind someone else's desk in the office. :(

------
bbee
Many of my SF02 droplets came back on their own. Manually restarting via the
control panel has worked for the rest.

